# When do the leaves change?



## fitzfirequacker (Sep 23, 2009)

WE are headed up to cohutta shortly just wondering if the leaves maybe changing any time soon?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2009)

hard to say with all the rain we've had and all...


----------



## guitarzan (Sep 24, 2009)

Usually the last weekend in October/first weekend in November but as said before, with all this rain, it might be somewhat different.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 24, 2009)

guitarzan said:


> Usually the last weekend in October/first weekend in November but as said before, with all this rain, it might be somewhat different.



yup.... with all the rain it sometimes is short.. but very colorful!  Look for Sourwood, poplar and locust to go first followed closely by the rest.  Man I love fall!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 24, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> yup.... with all the rain it sometimes is short.. but very colorful!  Look for Sourwood, poplar and locust to go first followed closely by the rest.  Man I love fall!



I was thinking about that also.  I bet they will be nice this year.  Cant wait to take a long weekend drive this fall...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 24, 2009)

tis my favorite time of the year...cohutta is a great place to stroll...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 9, 2009)

balvarik said:


> We are at peak color but the snow storm might clear the tree's but quick.
> 
> Mike



Snow storm?  It's supposed to be 81 here in the N GA mtns today.

BTW, the leaves are just barely starting to change in Rabun, still about 95% green. We don't stock up on food when they predict snow or ice, we stock up when the leaves start turning. There are days when it is impossible to turn left on 441.


----------

